# 7D - First HDR images



## McNugget801 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have had my 7D less then 3 weeks and its already been hiking for 30+ miles. Here are some HDR images from the Uintas here Utah.

Christmas Meadows






Lily Lake





Twin Lake


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 12, 2010)

I like #2 the best. NJ


----------



## myshkin (Jul 12, 2010)

Very well done. Did you use photomatix? YOu had good results with the trees that gives people alot of problems

On a sidenote I always wanted to see these mountains. I only ever goto the southern desert areas of Utah


----------



## McNugget801 (Jul 12, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Very well done. Did you use photomatix? You had good results with the trees that gives people alot of problems
> 
> On a sidenote I always wanted to see these mountains. I only ever goto the southern desert areas of Utah



I am using Photomatix.
For camping and hiking I spend spring in the Desert, summer in the Uintas/Wastatch, and back to the deserts in the fall.


----------



## Provo (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome Shots #1 & #3 are my favs


----------



## Wraith72 (Jul 12, 2010)

Fantastic shots!

#2 and #3 are my favs.


----------



## Wheels47130 (Jul 12, 2010)

Great shots


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 12, 2010)

These are really nice shots. 
#2 the sky is really different.

How many images did you use for each finished photo?


----------



## Brick (Jul 12, 2010)

Those are very, very good.  I don't even have constructive criticism.  Great composure, excellent colors, and obviously great location choices.  What lens did you use?


----------



## shaunly (Jul 13, 2010)

#1 and 2 are great! But #1 is horizon is crooked.


----------

